# Salt Shuttle



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry guys, skiing Wolf Creek otherwise I'd be down. Try yahoo group monsoon warriors.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Check with Salt River Rafting or Mild 2 Wild and see if anybody is around to run shuttle for you.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't see anybody there last week....


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I am going to Hoodoo tomorrow. If you want I will drive it to the parking lot for you for $40. It will help me in not having to take 2 cars up. I will give you my phone number and a copy of my id. It will save you the 100 you have to pay a shuttle. We can only do 1 vehicle though. We will be there around 9am. Let me know.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

*!9th*

Going next weekend and would like to coordinate a shuttle. The commercials are not there till the first weekend in March. I could do a motorcycle shuttle, but I'm trying not to drive my truck.


----------



## LCOdin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Shuttle*

Be there this weekend also. Shuttle?
How long does it take to dirt bike that Cherry Creek road for shuttle?


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

We will be launching on Saturday (February 27) early. Would be down to help with shuttle or throw some cash at somebody to drop off our car at the takeout.


----------



## AZ93 (Nov 30, 2015)

LCOdin If Canyon creek is running high you will not be able to use the back road I believe you are thinking about. No bridge at Canyon creek.


----------



## LCOdin (Feb 24, 2016)

Shuttling Friday. You going to be around.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Mild to wild is at the salt. They are running shuttles right now. Head on down to second camp and arrange a shuttle. We did and it's really nice.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------

